

Ask HN: Suggestions for seeding a local Q&A - tamersalama

Moving to a new city, I naturally had many questions. I thought of setting up a city-focused Q&#38;A, but would love some ideas on how to seed the site and drive traffic.
======
ohashi
Seeding...

You could use data entry workers to go out and get questions and answer about
the city from various sources. Perhaps hire 1 to find questions and another to
look for the answers that the first one posts.

